

Cloud Provider DigitalOcean Exposes Users' VM Data - signifiers
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/digitalocean/

======
WestCoastJustin
Rackspace/Slicehost & VPS.NET were identified for the same issue April 2012
[1]. Cloud providers _MUST_ securely erase customer media upon release, so
that this attack cannot happen.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3890905>

------
rammark
I hope that part of their follow-up to this includes information about not
being able to fully trust that non-encrypted data on SSD drives can be 100%
wiped. Users of hosting services should not be storing extremely sensitive
unencrypted information on any shared hardware.

------
voidlogic
They fixed it: [https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/resolved-lvm-data-
is...](https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/resolved-lvm-data-issue)

------
dannowatts
ouch...

